# House After the Superbowl



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

You might want to pad that puppy.


----------



## dsmoot (Oct 15, 2003)

Is there any chance that it would start early? or can I just pad at the end?


----------



## Paul E (Jul 9, 2002)

I really doubt that it would start early. I am padding the end by 1.5 hours.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

dsmoot said:


> Is there any chance that it would start early? or can I just pad at the end?


Now that you mention it, I seem to remember that situation happening before, maybe on another network, but it is a possiblity. If you're not recording the Super Bowl, then it won't hurt to pad the beginning of House too.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I have given up on trying to watch, or pad, or prepare, for the "show" that is on after the Superbowl.

The last time I even bothered was for the black or red episode of Alias.


----------



## dsmoot (Oct 15, 2003)

jlb said:


> I have given up on trying to watch, or pad, or prepare, for the "show" that is on after the Superbowl.
> 
> The last time I even bothered was for the black or red episode of Alias.


Dang, might have to break out the DVDs and watch that one again!


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

What was wrong with the black one?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I padded my House episode by setting to record the game, the post game show, House, then Simpsons.  (maybe I should get the show after Simpsons also.)


----------

